# Binky Has Landed



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Well after an emotional farewell with the breeder (they had got very attached, which is very sweet) we headed off up the motorway. She was excellent, just slept and sniffed about a bit .
At home she seems to have settled really well, we had one pee in the house when we first arrived, but all other wees and one poo have been outside...roughly in the same area. 
She has not really eaten only a couple of bits of kibble, and has drank drain water 
She really loves her stag bar and has chewed that for a fair old while. I will try and get her to eat in a bit though..
She has had a snooze on my knee and has had a mental hour or so in and out of the garden and is now passed out on her bed. 
Crate is all set up but she has not gone on in it as yet..so a tad worried about tonight. 
So, so far so good, she is adorable...I am exhausted!!
I will put some pics up via my phone...
Sam


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww. let the puppy fun begin!!
Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD!!! soooooo cute!!!!! very sweet baby!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> OH MY GOD!!! soooooo cute!!!!! very sweet baby!


Thank you!! I think so...but I am biased


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awwww she is gorgeous!! Sounds like a really great first day!

Best of luck with your first night too.


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Awwwww she's gorgeous!!!! Bet you're soo pleased the wait is over! Pleased she seems to be settling already


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Binky looks absolutely gorgeous - what fab eyes! Glad today went well for you.

Toffin
x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Absolutely adorable! These choccie babies are making me puppy broody again! However, cannot take on three so will just have to drool over yours! x


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Lovely lovely lovely! Good luck tonight!! I'm sure she'll settle in very well.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yaaaayyyy ... she's arrived!!!!

:whoo: :whoo: :whoo:

..and what a stunning addition she is ... Love her 

All the best for your first night xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone! She has since eaten 2 portions of kibble and stood at the patio door to go out and wee...bless!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

She's so lush Sam!!!! How old is she? She looks bigger than Bracken! What lovely coloured eyes she has too!! What area of Gloucestershire are you, can't remember if you already said!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ah she is very cute! Looks like a walking teddy bear ☺
She is only 10 weeks (today) but I agree with you she is big for her age..off to vet tomorrow so will get her weighed. 
I am in Cheltenham...


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I see you are in Bristol Laura so happy to meet up!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Yaaaayyyy ... she's arrived!!!!
> 
> :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:
> 
> ...



She is so lovely! Have to admit being a tad anxious of the night ahead..fingers crossed!! Xx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm actually just by Wotton-under-Edge (J14 M5) so not that far from you at all! A meet would be cool  has Binkster had her 2nd jab then?


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> She is so lovely! Have to admit being a tad anxious of the night ahead..fingers crossed!! Xx


Och try not to worry (easy to say I know)... Expect the worst and it can only be better .

It's only the first night so you won't be expecting miracles...However The little lady might surprise you . I'm sure you've read enough on here over the past few weeks so know 'the drill'!! 

Sweet dreams to both you AND Miss Binky :twothumbs: :twothumbs:

xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> I'm actually just by Wotton-under-Edge (J14 M5) so not that far from you at all! A meet would be cool  has Binkster had her 2nd jab then?


2nd jab tomorrow..so out this weekend!
You are close just a couple of junctions away! Up for a meet over the next week or so if you are!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Worn out..


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Och try not to worry (easy to say I know)... Expect the worst and it can only be better .
> 
> It's only the first night so you won't be expecting miracles...However The little lady might surprise you . I'm sure you've read enough on here over the past few weeks so know 'the drill'!!
> 
> ...


You are quite right i am expecting the worst! Fingers crossed it is not as bad as that!! Will let you know tomorrow... x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Bed time wee but no poo..20 mins in the garden in the rain was enough for me although not Binky! time for bed me thinks


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I did not hear a peep all night..how do I know this? I lay awake all night!! Binky was sat in her crate looking very uncertain of me when I turned up at her crate door..but started wagging manically when I spoke and unlocked the door. she did a small wee outside the crate and then i got her quickly outside and she did a pee and poo and then took her outside 5 mins later after an accident and she did both again. I thought she had a dry crate but she had peed on her bed, so everything is now in the wash..unfortunately also her blanket she came home with. 
The breeder kept the crate door open all night with newspaper outside it and I am wondering if this has confused her as the puppy pad was dry.
I am going to get up tomorrow at 4ish I think and take her out for a loo break as I don't like to think of her sleeping in her own wee!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She's adorable. Enjoy having here


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

That's pretty good for a first night!! I'll PM you about meeting up!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> That's pretty good for a first night!! I'll PM you about meeting up!


Yes not bad! Now if only I had slept a wink!
Look forward to the pm


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Binky is gorgeous! I so want a choccy... 

Jane, I love your new pics


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Aww that's fab... Well done Binky!!!  

Obviously not so good that you never slept but I'm sure you will tonight.

Great start for you though.. She must have felt lovely and settled to have slept so well 

xx


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Gorgeous, she looks a little like Bobby, he loves his Pets at Home pig too! Much more tolerable than a squeaky toy too!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

n1ven said:


> Gorgeous, she looks a little like Bobby, he loves his Pets at Home pig too! Much more tolerable than a squeaky toy too!


I am trying to follow the 'loved dog' book..is it working for you?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Aww that's fab... Well done Binky!!!
> 
> Obviously not so good that you never slept but I'm sure you will tonight.
> 
> ...


Yes I hope so...she is certainly more settled today..digging the garden..trying to electrocute herself on my laptop cable and is now sparko 

I am moving the crate into the kitchen this afternoon so she will sleep there tonight and I will leave the door open with pads outside as she seems happy doing that...fingers crossed! If that works then I will stick to it!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I heart my bear...


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> I am trying to follow the 'loved dog' book..is it working for you?


Yes, it's excellent! Really works well for the toilet training and excellent for recall. Bobby can Sit, go down and we are teaching him leave. We haven't had Bobby on the lead much when we have been walking and unless something interesting like a cow distracts him, he is really good and is particularly obedient if smoked cheese is in my pockets!

Once you get past the name dropping and sometimes pointless stories in that book, the lessons taught are excellent. We have the bits in Bold at the end of each chapter printed out and Liz and I am sure to always use the same commands and hand signals when training him. 

Good luck with it - it sometimes takes time so be patient!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

HOW CUTE!! she is lovely. Not heard of the book you are talking about, who is it by?


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

It's by Tamar Geller, she has released a new one called 30 days to a well mannered dog but there is a lot of unnecessary repetition - The Loved Dog is great though.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

So glad that Binky is settling in well Sam. We foung the first few days hard work, with the early mornings/late nights. Rafferty also had a bit of a jippy tummy so was pooing frequently. Thankfully all that has settled now that we've changed his food. He had his 2nd jab last Friday so we will be able to take him out and about this weekend. We've done a bit of lead work in the garden and we're going to puppy class next week.

I haven't heard of the book that you mentioned, I have Gwen Bailey's - The Perfect Puppy so I'll have a look on Amazon, not that I seem to have much time for reading at the moment!!

Hope things continue to go well for you and hope to meet you at The arboretum on the 20th.

Lynne


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

What a lovely face,she sounds to e doing really well, good girl xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Binky is so cute, you lucky people!! xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

n1ven said:


> Yes, it's excellent! Really works well for the toilet training and excellent for recall. Bobby can Sit, go down and we are teaching him leave. We haven't had Bobby on the lead much when we have been walking and unless something interesting like a cow distracts him, he is really good and is particularly obedient if smoked cheese is in my pockets!
> 
> Once you get past the name dropping and sometimes pointless stories in that book, the lessons taught are excellent. We have the bits in Bold at the end of each chapter printed out and Liz and I am sure to always use the same commands and hand signals when training him.
> 
> Good luck with it - it sometimes takes time so be patient!


I agree the name dropping got on my nerves but I like her principals. I used her sit method on day one (yesterday) and today Binky sits on command. I am not using the toilet training method as yet as it means lots of crating though the day. We are doing lots of word repetition when she does something..neighbours must think I am a mental woman! 

Yep we are also all doing the same thing re hand signals etc and patience and persistence is key as you say!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

loopyloo said:


> So glad that Binky is settling in well Sam. We foung the first few days hard work, with the early mornings/late nights. Rafferty also had a bit of a jippy tummy so was pooing frequently. Thankfully all that has settled now that we've changed his food. He had his 2nd jab last Friday so we will be able to take him out and about this weekend. We've done a bit of lead work in the garden and we're going to puppy class next week.
> 
> I haven't heard of the book that you mentioned, I have Gwen Bailey's - The Perfect Puppy so I'll have a look on Amazon, not that I seem to have much time for reading at the moment!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Lynne! I think she is settling ok... We took her for jab 2 as well today and she was a star. So we are out and about next wednesday for puppy class and walkies!! 

I agree it is hard work and reminds me of when my daughter was a baby! I know it only lasts a few months though. 

So far her poo of the excrement kind is solid..bits of twig in it though from her garden adventures! She is not eating a lot... But likes her kong so will fill that's I kibble later if she doesn't eat her tea. 

Crate has been moved into the kitchen for tonight...Binky thought that was great fun!!

I read that book on holiday it is good..but I am also cross referencing with the Perfect Puppy..

Looking forward to meeting you and Rafferty on the 20th


----------



## CurlieKatie (Sep 12, 2012)

Awww glad Binky is settling in so well  

Reading all your puppy news is making me want my day to come even quicker!! My copy of The Perfect Puppy arrived in the post today so I shall get on with that as my bedtime reading tonight! May invest in the loved dog book too if it's pretty good... still got a while to prepare yet...!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

CurlieKatie said:


> Awww glad Binky is settling in so well
> 
> Reading all your puppy news is making me want my day to come even quicker!! My copy of The Perfect Puppy arrived in the post today so I shall get on with that as my bedtime reading tonight! May invest in the loved dog book too if it's pretty good... still got a while to prepare yet...!


Thank you! Yes you have all this fun to come! She has been adorable this evening..very entertaining  she has done her business of both varieties and is tucked up in her crate with radio 4...v cultured girl!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Those eyes!! Gorgeous!! Love her!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Binky did v well last night, again not a peep, my daughter got up at 3am and let her out for the loo..and then I got up at 6 and she had only done one wee on her puppy pad in her crate..so progress. She was ridiculously pleased to see me...but then crashed on the sofa with me until 8 so tomorrow I will make the most of this time and have a nap with her!!


----------

